# 2504 International



## tothemax (Apr 11, 2012)

I have got a 2504 international that I bought in pieces I have it running and driving now but I am having a hard time finding any information on it is there anyone else on here that has a 2504 or a real manual for it I need some pictures of the pto lever and linkages and some questions about the hydraulics on it I need some aux ports and not sure where to put them.


----------



## boxco49 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi I have a Kubota B7800 tractor and love it.


----------



## deerseeker001 (Aug 11, 2010)

i have a international 2500 i dont know if that is close to the 2504.mine is a industrial.mine is the same as a farm version of the 574,same parts.


----------

